# It has taken me two years to bench press 100kg



## Dai Jones

At last i hit my pb of 100kg for 6 reps on my last and third set lastnight when I started at around 60kg two years ago , so first off i'm chuffed but now starting to think maybe it has taken too long to get to this weight, just wondering how long it took people to get to their 100kg mark.


----------



## Ash1981

Ill let you know mate:lol:


----------



## nigs66

Don't worry mate how long it took you, you got there and that shows persistence and hard work, well done)


----------



## Dai Jones

Cheers dude


----------



## Malibu

Took me about 6 months to hit 100kg for 5, but I was always big. Nice lifting mate, 150kg soon


----------



## DiggyV

Well done, the 100K is one of those psychological weights, and it feels damned good to lift it for reps. well done.

I think I hit it after about 12 months of serious training, but about 3 years in total of lifting weights. Second time round after best part of 20 years off, took me 6 months (natty - I hasten to add!).

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Dai Jones

Malibu said:


> Took me about 6 months to hit 100kg for 5, but I was always big. Nice lifting mate, 150kg soon


Its alright for some :laugh: yeh defo looking at the 150 now


----------



## GShock

220.462 lb I really dont know if I could, I'll try next training sesh...


----------



## Dai Jones

DiggyV said:


> Well done, the 100K is one of those psychological weights, and it feels damned good to lift it for reps. well done.
> 
> I think I hit it after about 12 months of serious training, but about 3 years in total of lifting weights. Second time round after best part of 20 years off, took me 6 months (natty - I hasten to add!).
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy


yeh defo felt great , it was on my last set i thought fcuk it i'm going for it so maybe more in the tank


----------



## JANIKvonD

i used to have this mental barrier about the 100kg mark(1rm) because when i was younger (late teens) i failed numerous times at it lol, started training serious but didnt try it again for about a year after, being scared of it  after getting my head burst about it i thought fvck it! done the 100kg easily....full of confidence done 110kg....then 120kg! this was a few years ago and its the most memorable pb iv had


----------



## Dai Jones

GShock said:


> 220.462 lb I really dont know if I could, I'll try next training sesh...


yeh you should try mate


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> i used to have this mental barrier about the 100kg mark(1rm) because when i was younger (late teens) i failed numerous times at it lol, started training serious but didnt try it again for about a year after, being scared of it  after getting my head burst about it i thought fvck it! done the 100kg easily....full of confidence done 110kg....then 120kg! this was a few years ago and its the most memorable pb iv had


yeh it was confidence for me to


----------



## Glassback

I did it after about 5 months would have to check journal - but then at 18 I could lift it so somewhere my muscles must have remembered.


----------



## Dai Jones

Glassback said:


> I did it after about 5 months would have to check journal - but then at 18 I could lift it so somewhere my muscles must have remembered.


5 months damn, think i need to get my **** in gear and start hitting some pb


----------



## Fat

Dai Jones said:


> At last i hit my pb of 100kg for 6 reps on my last and third set lastnight when I started at around 60kg two years ago , so first off i'm chuffed but now starting to think maybe it has taken too long to get to this weight, just wondering how long it took people to get to their 100kg mark.


Well done mate :clap:

The amount of weight doesn't matter

it's all about pushing yourself! And how much it looks like you bench :smartass:


----------



## Dai Jones

Fat said:


> Well done mate :clap:
> 
> The amount of weight doesn't matter
> 
> it's all about pushing yourself! And how much it looks like you bench :smartass:


Cheers dude


----------



## bigpit

you got a training partner? when i first started training,i was stuck at 90kg for ages til i got a partner and within 8 months i was doing a 1rm of 155! just shows that a lot of it is psychological.


----------



## UKLifter88

My gf is over 100kg, can bench her on the bed when she tries to quash me


----------



## Dai Jones

bigpit said:


> you got a training partner? when i first started training,i was stuck at 90kg for ages til i got a partner and within 8 months i was doing a 1rm of 155! just shows that a lot of it is psychological.


No mate no training partner , i think it was just down to confidence and using the smith machine too long


----------



## JANIKvonD

JammyGit said:


> My gf is over 100kg, can bench her on the bed when she tried to quash me


u really dont like ur burd eh mate lol


----------



## Dai Jones

JammyGit said:


> My gf is over 100kg, can bench her on the bed when she tried to quash me


good lad :lol:


----------



## Breda

It doesn't matter how long it took you to get there mate the fact is you did so well in :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones

Breda said:


> It doesn't matter how long it took you to get there mate the fact is you did so well in :thumbup1:


cheers mate


----------



## d4ead

100 is a nice benchmark to hit, id say 6 months it quite normal..

if your struggling to hit a new weight target i fond very controlled low reps are the way to go, no more then 5 reps at the most.


----------



## Dai Jones

d4ead said:


> 100 is a nice benchmark to hit, id say 6 months it quite normal..
> 
> if your struggling to hit a new weight target i fond very controlled low reps are the way to go, no more then 5 reps at the most.


yeh noticed a few lads at the 6 month mark so going to my finger out now


----------



## d4ead

well if it makes you feel any better last june i hit 180 x 4, then tore my bicep i had just built up to 170 x 4 (end of this august) and then i had a dentist botch a tooth removal and ive been unable to eat for 13 days....

so here we go again


----------



## Dai Jones

d4ead said:


> well if it makes you feel any better last june i hit 180 x 4, then tore my bicep i had just built up to 170 x 4 (end of this august) and then i had a dentist botch a tooth removal and ive been unable to eat for 13 days....
> 
> so here we go again


Damn dude sorry to hear that


----------



## d4ead

**** happens buddy point is it dont matter we get there in the end....

now hurry up and hit 150 ;p


----------



## Dai Jones

d4ead said:


> **** happens buddy point is it dont matter we get there in the end....
> 
> now hurry up and hit 150 ;p


haha yes mate , i said before it was on my last and set i thought fcuk it i'm going for it so i think theres a bit left in the tank


----------



## Matt 1

its all relative to bodyweight too mate,

some guys on here are benching 120-130 but thats still not even their own bodyweight.

I remember a guy at my old school who weighed 120kg, and benched 120kg for 1RM and got school record..well he was quite fat and big, I could bench my bodyweight 10+times, meaning I was technically stronger body - weight ratio, but won no awards lol :/

basically never look at what others are lifting because its all relative

-ps. congrats on the lifting buddy


----------



## Dai Jones

Matt 1 said:


> its all relative to bodyweight too mate,
> 
> some guys on here are benching 120-130 but thats still not even their own bodyweight.
> 
> I remember a guy at my old school who weighed 120kg, and benched 120kg for 1RM and got school record..well he was quite fat and big, I could bench my bodyweight 10+times, meaning I was technically stronger body - weight ratio, but won no awards lol :/
> 
> basically never look at what others are lifting because its all relative
> 
> -ps. congrats on the lifting buddy


O yeh I should of added that , my weight is around 16.5st so just benched my body weight


----------



## Matt 1

Dai Jones said:


> O yeh I should of added that , my weight is around 16.5st so just benched my body weight


you'll be benching 120-130 in another 6months-year than easily


----------



## Dai Jones

Matt 1 said:


> you'll be benching 120-130 in another 6months-year than easily


I plan to  , cheers


----------



## Dai Jones

Ok guys I bite the bullet yesterday and hit 100kg for a full 3 sets 6 reps :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

Dai Jones said:


> Ok guys I bite the bullet yesterday and hit 100kg for a full 3 sets 6 reps :thumb:


100 kg is a great bench weight mate to get too makes you feel good..

the hardest part is getting from 100 to 150 kg mate for reps , seems to take forever IMO and some folks never manage it..

just keep digging in mate working hard, and so it doesnt take you so long this time (not that it matters) do you keep a good routine log of weights and things your lifting each session ??

its always good for beating your log book and identifying plateu's gfaster so you can start work to get through them quicker...

but like i said mate not everyone finds it important how much they lift its how you use the weight that your lifting that matters mate !!!

Dont count the reps mate "make the reps count" :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones

Cheers flinty, yeh I keep a log but mentaly but yeh will pushing for the 150


----------



## The Shredder

100kg is a good weight to hit if you can actually rep it.. doing 100kgs 1 rep is a big diff to doing it 6,8,10 times

But relative to a persons size! At the peak of my bench pressing power was at:

80x15

90x12

100x10

100x10-8

Then if I felt like it I'd go for a very heavy set last then drop the weight to 60-70kg and complete 10 reps maybe 120x2 which I was really happy with possible a 125x2 if I did it fresh? Never tried. These figures probably seem fairly weak compared to some monsters on here  but at just under 80kg and 5.11 fairly is respectable. If you do the same as me but your 100kg then you alot weaker! If you can do 3x10 of your bodyweight with very good form then its a good sign of strength more than the outright weight in my OP!

Keep training dude.Set targets every week,When you are able to do an easyish 100 kg 10x add a 5kg and start again etc.


----------



## mark44

Well done mate, any progression is a good progression, no matter how long it takes. :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones

cheers dude


----------



## kites1664

Well done on the 100kg mark, as a beginner I can only dream about that weight at the moment, but you are an inspiration that I will get there one day. :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones

you will mate,


----------



## Sparton

where u train in wrexham mate im always in wrexham well at least once a month but never know a decent place to train. i tried the uni gym last weekend what a f##king joke that gym is 4 of us in there and it was full lol. oh and well done for the 100kg im on 92kg for 4 reps at the moment so will be in the 100kg club soon i hope


----------



## Dai Jones

haha the Uni gym the one in the tennis centre?


----------



## Suprakill4

took me about 2 years too i think......


----------



## Dai Jones

I don't feel so made now mate, cheers


----------



## 0000_soldier

gratz, to me a while too dont forget upper cheast honestly its a bitch if you grow out of proportion of pec minor. Dont forget deads they more important.


----------



## Dai Jones

yeh I do incline fly's every other chest day


----------



## Sparton

the one where tecney quest is and the tennis centre one is crap to


----------



## Dai Jones

the one in the tennis centre is where i train :laugh: :lol:


----------



## jay101

Time for a new target. I read somewhere (could be here) we (bb) are never happy cause as soon as we reach our goal it then changes again and we are then beating ourselves up untill the next goal is reached and the cycle goes on .......... Well done


----------



## synthasize

well done mate, that 100kg barrier is more difficult to cross than you might think! i feel like bench is one of those things you just have to say...

'FCUK IT, WHY NOT'


----------



## Greenspin

Well done man :thumbup1: Are you counting the bar?


----------



## Dai Jones

jay101 said:


> Time for a new target. I read somewhere (could be here) we (bb) are never happy cause as soon as we reach our goal it then changes again and we are then beating ourselves up untill the next goal is reached and the cycle goes on .......... Well done


Cheers dude yeh new target now 150kg going to take some time but I will get there


----------



## Dai Jones

Greenspin said:


> Well done man :thumbup1: Are you counting the bar?


yes 20kg bar with two 20's each side


----------



## Dai Jones

Had to take a break for almost two weeks due to flu so hit the gym yesterday and wow was I week goes to show how much the flu takes it out of ya, started to pyrimid the weight was going to try and hit 105kg on third set but got stuck on the 100kg for six reps again so did one drop set to get the blood in the muscles.


----------



## digitalis

About a year. 100kg is a big "bench mark" weight.

Well done mate, but don't get obsessed with flat benching, switch it up to incline. decline db's etc will all contribute to you getting 110 soon!


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Well done mate :thumbup1:

im on 65kg...trying to get to 100kg by the end of the year  ...but im using a smith machine, as my gym doesn't have a free weights bench


----------



## Dai Jones

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Well done mate :thumbup1:
> 
> im on 65kg...trying to get to 100kg by the end of the year  ...but im using a smith machine, as my gym doesn't have a free weights bench


I too was stuck on the smith machine but only cuz I didn't have the confidence to hit the bench press till I said fcuk it and wow does it make a difference when you change.


----------



## flinty90

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Well done mate :thumbup1:
> 
> im on 65kg...trying to get to 100kg by the end of the year  ...but im using a smith machine, as my gym doesn't have a free weights bench


should be even quicker using a smith mate....


----------



## Dai Jones

Just thought I would add to my old thread, it has now took me 6 months to hit 110kg for a rep


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Dai Jones said:


> Just thought I would add to my old thread, it has now took me 6 months to hit 110kg for a rep


6 months from 100kg x 6 to 110kg x 1? or now getting 110kg x 6? Thats decent progress if its the latter!


----------



## antbig1234

from 50kg 2 years ago to 4/5 reps of 100kg ,


----------



## antbig1234

antbig1234 said:


> from 50kg 2 years ago to 4/5 reps of 100kg ,


i only weight 74 kg myself so not too bad lol


----------



## DoubleXL-

I'm pretty much stuck at 85kg at the moment, have been for ages now! Switched to DB Bench a couple of weeks ago to try see if that does me any favours. I'm however only pushing 30kg DB's for 6-8


----------



## rovermb6

just hit 100kg 1 rep max two weeks ago, taken just under 7 months.

doing 5x5 sets at 85kg.

seemed to get from 60kg to 75kg in no time but progress seems really slow now.

hope to be doing 5x5 at 100kg in about 3-6 months


----------



## antbig1234

rovermb6 said:


> just hit 100kg 1 rep max two weeks ago, taken just under 7 months.
> 
> doing 5x5 sets at 85kg.
> 
> seemed to get from 60kg to 75kg in no time but progress seems really slow now.
> 
> hope to be doing 5x5 at 100kg in about 3-6 months


ye mate 5x5 is the key for increasing weight on bench i think aswell


----------



## Guest

I ws doing 10 sets of 10 with 80kg 3 weeks ago bt changed from volume training back to my usual routine n pressed 130kg for 2 reps 2 weeks ago.

Cant remember how long it took to reach 100kg before but I took my time building it up cos I hurt my rotator cuff pressing 110kg in the smith when I ws abt 19 n set myself back quite a bit.


----------



## pirus

65 -> 115 kg 5 months


----------



## antbig1234

pirus said:


> 65 -> 115 kg 5 months


[email protected] the gear then lol ?


----------



## Dai Jones

Wardy21 said:


> 6 months from 100kg x 6 to 110kg x 1? or now getting 110kg x 6? Thats decent progress if its the latter!


It was actualy 2 reps after a pyrimid workout so half decent


----------

